
Coming to Windows – Dark Theme in File Explorer - lytedev
https://insider.windows.com/en-us/community-news/dark-theme-in-file-explorer
======
lytedev
Based on the post, it's looking pretty good!

Not currently available (hence the title) but it's coming in the "next major
release"!

